# Most annoying or scary enemies



## VBKirby (Jan 5, 2008)

There's a lot of annoying enemies in the video game world. Some that are mildly aggravating, and some that you dread ever coming across. Which enemies are the most annoying to you? (try to exclude bosses/mini bosses) 
By annoying, this can include stuff like most easily hit by, makes an annoying sound, does an annoying side effect, has a long annoying animation when it damages you. 

Also, there are those enemies that scare the heck out of you. Which enemies scare you the most? 
By this I mean an enemy that is really creepy and you're scared to go near. 

You don't have to limit yourself to just one, but I already have my top picks.

*Most Annoying*
Pteran (Kirby's Dream Land 3) 
For those you don't know what Pteran is, they are the purple and white bat bird things that fly on an angle in groups. These things get my vote as most easy to get hit by enemy ever. I hate them so frickin much

_*Scariest Enemy*_
Like Like (thanx for the right name Pig wooly) in the Zelda 64 games
Those things scare the heck out of me. I'm terrified of those.

I'm also scared of the Big Blurp in Super Mario Bros. 3


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Well, don't have many most annoying....

Most Annoying
Floating heads from Dementium

Scariest Enemy
Bloodsuckers from STALKER 
http://images.theglobeandmail.com/archives...ker2_800big.jpg
http://ivory.vnunet.com/images/software/th...nobyl/large.jpg
http://stalker.heroesradio.com/Animals_Mut...php#Bloodsucker


Controllers from STALKER
http://stalker.heroesradio.com/Animals_Mut....php#Controller


----------



## Urza (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 5, 2008)

The little white or blue bubble things from The Legend of Zelda. You know, the ones that stole your sword.


----------



## PikaPika (Jan 5, 2008)

Most annoying would be the leeches in RE:TUC, and scariest is the Regenerators/Iron Maidens in RE4


----------



## Pigwooly (Jan 5, 2008)

Most annoying - People who snake in Mario Kart DS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
Also, Any enemy in the NES Ninja Gaiden games that knocks you off the edge killing you instantly. Like Like in Zelda (the shield stealing coil things) get a nomination too.

Scariest - Maybe the chainsaw wielding bag-head women in Resident Evil 4.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh yeah! Those ladies are freaky!


----------



## Taras (Jan 5, 2008)

Most annoying: Giant cockroaches from Fallout
Most tantalizing: Dahlings from FF3


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 5, 2008)

I find it hilarious how since I don't play big old killing games, I'm scared of giant fish in Mario 3. Where as other people are scared of chainsaw wielding bag-head women. 

Another annoying enemy, (though it sort of doesn't count) is ekans from pokemon red. Wrap attack was evil in those days, and ekans used it repeatedly. 

But I just remembered _the_ most annoying enemy EVER! 
T.A.C from Kirby Super Star!

While the character himself is cool, I HATE that guy! He steals your copy ability and runs off a cliff so you can't get it back. Well, he usually just ends up falling down a pit is what I mean. There's one section in the Great Cave Offensive where I ALWAYS lose my power because of those things, and he ALWAYS jumps down the pit. I then have to get a power later on and backtrack a bit.

*Nana*, the old lady portrait ghost in Luigi's Mansion is very annoying because if you miss her when you shoot the ball of yarn at her, she'll laugh in a very annoying way.

And another _scary_ enemy is the Low floating ghosts in Luigi's Mansion (the ones that grab onto you.) Specifically in the Projection room, and the Mirror room. I'm always terrified in those rooms.


----------



## kellyan95 (Jan 5, 2008)

Oh, but did you know that _ekans_ is just _snake_ spelt backwards?!


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 5, 2008)

I think everyone knows that. I had a neat picture showing that once. I'll see if I can find it. it's kinda funny. It was of Ekans, and he had a name tag on him in the first panel. then the second panel shows him looking in a mirror and the name tag says snake. I doubt I still have that picture.


----------



## refugio (Jan 5, 2008)

scary:
the metroids


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 5, 2008)

Kirby kicks their butts in Dream Land 3!


----------



## bluebright (Jan 5, 2008)

HEAD...CRABS...

That's it, I win the topic.


----------



## notnarb (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Jan 4 2008 said:


> HEAD...CRABS...
> 
> That's it, I win the topic.


_especially_ speed headcrabs


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jan 5, 2008)

The scariest opponent I have ever faced (enough to make me freeze for a second or so) are Speed head crab zombies from Half Life 2


----------



## blahman (Jan 5, 2008)

most annoying hmmmm no one mentioned zubats yet XD


----------



## TLSpartan (Jan 5, 2008)

The little goombas (come off the flying goombas) that get stuck on you in SMB 3 and make you jump crap are most annoying.

I don't play scary games so I don't have any scary enemies


----------



## azotyp (Jan 5, 2008)

Most annoying enemy is that little guy in the cloud flying and dropping bombs, he is in in almost every single mario game

Most scary, dont know maybe that fat undead zombie that rizes from the sea with rats coming out from its insides, (in The Suffering)


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 5, 2008)

oblivion, rats.


----------



## Smuff (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE(ZAFDeltaForce @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> The scariest opponent I have ever faced (enough to make me freeze for a second or so) are Speed head crab zombies from Half Life 2


I didn't like the black poisonous spidery things.... they scared the hella crap outta me


----------



## jelbo (Jan 5, 2008)

Annoying: Lakitu.
Scary: headcrabs.


----------



## Jax (Jan 5, 2008)

Scary: Regenerators and Iron Maidens from RE4 (the breathing, the breathing... )







Annoying: Poison Headcrab Zombie from Half-Life 2


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 5, 2008)

Scary: Regenerators from RE4.

Annoying: Fransiska von Karma from the Phoenix Wright series.

~Fitzy~


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 5, 2008)

Annoying: Ninjas from Half-Life
Scary: The big octopus things from Half-Life. Well actually, most monsters from Half-Life scare me, except headcrabs and lightningbugs.


----------



## DBB (Jan 5, 2008)

annoying all the random encounters in the final fatnasy series...

scary i too vote for the speed head crabs from HL2.... I'm always tense when there are a lot of zombies because I know they will be there....


----------



## xcalibur (Jan 5, 2008)

Scary I vote for the Regenerators in RE4.
They scare me shitless and are hard to beat without a rifle... of which ammo is scarce in the second half of the game >_>

Annoying I vote for the headcrabs..


----------



## lagman (Jan 5, 2008)

Scary: Dr. Salvador from RE4

Annoying: I would go for the blue shells of Mario Kart, yes I know...just don't say anything XD


----------



## James B. (Jan 5, 2008)

I say, if it's in Ravenholm, it's scary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

EDIT: Grammar and Spelling. Dangit


----------



## Psyfira (Jan 5, 2008)

Castlevania's Imps are a pain in the arse (the ones that move erratically making them hard to hit and jab a fork in you to stop you moving for 10 seconds).

As for scary, in the first Tomb Raider...... in the middle of the Greece world there's a *giant* statue that comes to life. I saw a clip of someone else playing so when I got there I knew it was going to happen, I just didn't know when. The thought that each step you take could put you into the area to set it off scared the hell out of me.Being scared of spiders I didn't like the dark tarantula cave in TRII much either, especially when their bodies stay there after they die. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And Nemesis was pretty creepy.


----------



## Seccom Masada (Jan 5, 2008)

Annoying would be those damn bird things in Morrowind, I'm glad I don't remember its name. If I ever start playing Morrowind again I'm totally removing them from the game somehow.

Scary would be the sun from Mario 3. Then again I was young and when I played Mario 2 later on I wasn't too phased by the key mask guy.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 5, 2008)

ugg. I totally forgot about Lakutu. 
Other annoying enemies are Brunto Burt from the Kirby games. (specifically Dream Land 3) They are so easy to get hit by. I also find waddle dee annoying. They may not move much, or attack even, but I seem to get hit by them a lot. (specifically Dream Land 3 and Dream Land 2) And I hate bouncy. (specifically Dream Land 2) Kappar from Dream Land 3 and Kirby 64 are also annoying.

I forgot a scary one. The scariest sequence in a game I've ever played through.

The Ghosts in the Romani Ranch side quest in Majora's Mask.

I'm so freaking terrified throughout that part. Plus they are based off of the flatwoods monsters (from real life) so that's scary as it is. Plus the music there creeps me out. 

I'm also scared of the hammer bros in the first Super Mario Bros.


----------



## anime_junkie (Jan 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Castlevania's Imps


Why do you have to remind me, I've been trying to forget the bastards.
D:


----------



## ZeWarrior (Jan 6, 2008)

Those fucking little creatures from Uncharted. Such assholes. I'm killing a guy and those bastards break my guy in half. Literally -.-


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

The snowmen guys in Garfield's Nightmare, and the Bandits in Yoshi's Island, are enemies I find really annoying. 

I'm also scared of the Bandits, and I'm terriefied of croctopus and Rockkroc in Donkey Kong Country. Rockkrocs are those invincible guys in Stop and Go Station.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

*Most Annoying:* Big Daddies in Bioshock. Why are they so damn hard to take down!?

*Most Scary:* The first turtle boss in Contra III. 
When I first seen that as a kid, and it bust through the wall like the Kool-Aid man, I wet my pants and ran straight in a wall with my eyes closed (Boy, did that hurt  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...). 
On top of it breaking down the whole wall, its just plain ugly.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm scared of the giant Chain chomps in Yoshi's island

Also, try to keep it limited to common enemies, and maybe mini-bosses. Bosses are supposed to scare you.


----------



## GameDragon (Jan 6, 2008)

Ah, forgot about the bosses/mini-bosses thing.

Well then my second most annoying _and_ most scary would have to be Wallmasters in Zelda OoT.

I completely froze when I first seen the shadow on the ground. I lost my mind when it leaped down and graped me.


----------



## [M]artin (Jan 6, 2008)

*Most Annoying: Medusa-Fucking-Heads (Castlevania Series)*

These mother fuckers piss me off so fucking much. You jump on a platform, they knock you off, start over from stair 1. It *really* sucks when you're stuck in a room with 500 of 'em and gotta climb a 5 story staircase, Jebus Christo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Scariest: Crimson Heads (Resident Evil - Gamecube Remake)*

A lot of enemies in the RE series scare the shit out of me, but none of 'em make me drop bricks quite like the Crimson Heads. They were only in the Gamecube REmake of Resident Evil (and RE:UC) but man were they freaky. So here's how it works, if you kill a zombie, it drops "dead" onto the floor. However, if you don't burn it, in about 30 minutes, it begins to transform into a crimson head. These things are no ordinary zombies... they have red skin, extended "claws", and can actually RUN at you. The really scary thing is that there's not enough kerosene in the game to burn every single zombie, so you're eventually gonna have to leave a couple zombies behind without burning them. You also have to make your way past these zombies laying on the floor a number of times, so you never know when you'll just be able to walk over it or when it'll jump off the ground and start running toward your ass. And that's another thing, the way it lifts itself off the ground after it's re-reanimated as a Crimson Head is creepy in it's own right, it doesn't even use it's limbs. It just... jumps up. Here... let me show you... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






AND THEN... if you're insane enough to leave the Crimson Head without burning it, it eventually turns into one of these after some time...






And fuck, those things are fast...


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 6, 2008)

My brother's vote for most annoying enemy ever is "Thief Bot" From Decent 2.


----------



## kikuchiyo (Jan 6, 2008)

QUOTE(Retrospecter @ Jan 5 2008 said:


> Annoying would be those damn bird things in Morrowind, I'm glad I don't remember its name. If I ever start playing Morrowind again I'm totally removing them from the game somehow.



Cliff Racers?


----------



## pikirika (Jan 6, 2008)

annoying: Fleaman, Castlevania
Scary: Licker, RE2


----------



## mfpants50 (Jan 6, 2008)

Annoying - The floating cloud guy from the Super Mario series! Hate that guy!

Scary - Little girl in F.E.A.R.!


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Jan 6, 2008)

"That's Ravenholm, we don't go there"

I'd say every enemy in Doom 3 especially the spider things. Because they jump at you and get you and it's annoying because you can't believe you let them get you when they are so easy to kill

The spider splicers in Bioshock.

The Raincoat cult members in Dead Rising


----------



## Nero (Jan 7, 2008)

Most annoying would HAVE to be those dumb effing Medusa Heads. Pretty much in every CV.
They're always in the damn Clock Towres, and they knock you off the platforms into a pit of spikes.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Most scariest enemy in a VG..?? Hm... Flea from Chrono Trigger.
At first, I thought it was a chick, but I found out that he's a guy.. That scared me moar than anything.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## HyoImowano (Jan 7, 2008)

Most Annoying:
The sand in Gran Turismo 1 on the Grand Valley -East Section- track.

Scariest:
Nurses in Silent Hill 1.


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 7, 2008)

most annoying=bidoof! *waits for teh flames*


----------



## test84 (Jan 7, 2008)

Medusa's in God of Wars for their instant death.
But in Forbidden Sirens you see the enemy, he is greatly sick, and you dont have anything, you can just run ... it is great.


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 6 2008 said:


> most annoying=bidoof! *waits for teh flames*



I can agree with you there. They're just like zigzagoon in ruby. They're in every single area, and they give next to no experience points when you beat em.

One enemy I've discovered I hate the snot out of are the Lawyers in the Simpsons game. It's a DS game, and it's probably the best Simpsons game to date. It's actually very funny too. Lots of spoofing on video games, and the comic book guy will mention video game cliches when you come across them, such as giant buzz saws, trampolines, switches that need heavy things for them to be pressed, elemental enemies, and many more. Though the voices getannoying after you hear the same clip 50 times. At one point, we go to a video game company that is destroying old, bad games. The one shown? yes, it's the horrible Krusty the clown game for the NES.

But anyways, the Lawyers are by far the most aggravating enemies in the game, and I hate their guts.


----------



## Osaka (Jan 8, 2008)

well, from the games I have been playing within the last 2 weeks, I would have to say those eye ball things from Castlevania Rondo of Blood... gaaahhhhhh

hmmm... the scariest enemy? that would be... dogs from resident evil.


----------



## Urza (Jan 8, 2008)

QUOTE(VBKirby @ Jan 7 2008 said:


> QUOTE(wii_will_rule @ Jan 6 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > most annoying=bidoof! *waits for teh flames*
> ...


Zigzagoons are great for low-level speed training.


----------



## Hillsy_ (Jan 31, 2008)

Most annoying...have to think about this...probably lots..

floating heads from Dementium the Ward - Aye, but not so annoying once you learn how to defeat them.  Then again I didn't like the sounds they made.

Commandos 1 for the PC was the most annoying...try and finish it and see why.  It is without doubt the hardest and most frustrating and annoying game I've played - though I did finish it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I actually said, I'm not playing another one of these game.  Of course that lasted until the data disk came out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or; I could say, Geoff Crammond's Grand Prix - Where you set the race laps to 100% so you have to complete the full 76 laps; only to find that after being first for the majority of the race (75 laps) to be beaten to the post on the final 76 lap.




Most scary, a few...like..

Arch-Vile, Demons & Skeletons from Doom 2 - Especially the Arch Vile, he was very fast and could resurrect the dead.  He looked the part.

Pyramid Head from Silent Hill 2 - He use to drag his weapon along the ground.
Chainsaw man/woman from Resident Evil 4
Nemesis from Resident Evil 3 - Stop chasing me!  S.T.A.R.S!!
Dungeon Master - When you know there is an enemy around but you cannot find them.. then suddenly your torch goes out and they strike with a thud or with a shriek from a Scorpion!

Most scary though probably goes to Alien Vs Predator 2, I actually stopped playing this game once I reached the 'Hive'.  It gave me the shivers!!  Aliens would attack from anywhere - above, below, in front, behind - there were so many. Face huggers, Preda-aliens, Predators... flamethrower, now!  Its' making me feel cold just thinking about it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Did you just see something move? Oh wait..it was nothing, or was it..


----------



## usmagen (Feb 15, 2008)

scariest: SHODAN






her voice.


----------



## dakeyras (Feb 15, 2008)

Lots of people seem to think lakitu is the most annoying mario enemy but I think the hammer brothers in the first mario are way worse. The bastards deliver this impenetrable rain of hammers and when you finally managed to get under them they jump down on your head. Argh.






Scariest, erm. I don't know, I'm always more bothered by atmosphere in games than by the enemies.

edit: When I was like 6, I was scared to death of the pigs walking through the first dungeon in the adventure of link. They always kept coming no matter how many you killed and I was to afraid of them to move forward.






editedit: Talking about adventure of link, the blue knights that shoot ice are really damn irritating. When you come close, they often run backwards out of the screen and you can't hit them while they still shoot at you and avoiding their shots is a real pain.


----------



## test84 (Feb 15, 2008)

thoses eagles in Ninja Gaiden (NES games) are disgusting, also the witches who throw crosses.


----------



## azotyp (Feb 15, 2008)

I dont like those big retardrd enemies from ninja gaiden (ds) that grab you and throw you and take lot of your life (there are maybe 1 or 2 in whole game but I dont like them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 15, 2008)

Annoying:




I can not begin to imagine how many games I have been cost due to a massive run of these and their mirrored cousins. 

Scariest:
I have played many games with many enemies incurring a sense of dread/foreboding (some of the STALKER enemies being the potent of recent times, at least until I found some uber amour).
Probably those zombie/scare things from zelda when I was going the play with only 5 hearts route (I am not hard enough to do it with 3).


----------



## Hillsy_ (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> some of the STALKER enemies



I remember Stalker, early last year.  A good game, yep creepy.


----------



## fischju (Feb 23, 2008)

QUOTE(Hillsy_ @ Feb 22 2008 said:


> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you read Roadside Picnic or seen Stalker (the movie)?

All 3 have a "Zone" that happens in Russia, mostly different. But all so good. 

The first time I saw a Controllers in STALKER I ran from it as fast as I could. Those things are freeky.


----------



## Austinz (Mar 1, 2008)

When i first played tomb raider the T-rex scared the hell out of me . . . it was just so big


----------



## NeSchn (Mar 1, 2008)

The Skeleton Biker from Castlevania 64!






Whoo, when I saw I nearly shit my pants!


----------



## .TakaM (Mar 1, 2008)




----------



## soliunasm (Mar 1, 2008)

Annoying:





Scary:




Of all the horror games I've played, nothing has really scared me. The closest to scaring me was the Spider Splicers. They got me out of nowhere and that kinda scared/kinda shocked me. But then they became a bit annoying :/


----------



## pubjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

Most annoying:  The knights in the main time temple thingy.

*Posts merged*

... in zelda ph


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 11, 2008)

Most annoying would be the snakes early on in Grandia II, they attack from ages away and have poison.

I really can't think of an enemy that scares me, I'll keep trying though.


----------



## pikirika (May 20, 2008)

pikirika said:
			
		

> annoying: Fleaman, Castlevania
> Scary: Licker, RE2



Annoying: Castlevania Imp's not fleaman.


----------



## GizmoDuck (May 20, 2008)

Most annoying:
Those floating Medusa heads from Castlevania.

Most scary:
The Like Like from Zelda: OoT scared the crap out of me.  Not only does it look creepy as a giant, burned up hand, but it sends you back to the start of the dungeon!


----------



## RedIce (May 20, 2008)

Most annoying:
Marlboros in FF.

Most scary:
Hunters from RE1.
Hunters are fucking imba.


----------



## Upperleft (May 20, 2008)

Annoying: Red shells from Mario Kart
Scary : anything , ANYTHING that start to follow me in a game (enemy i mean) 
i freak out and start to scream lol xD
EDIT: especially in MGS when soldiers notices me when i'm hiding xDD (yes, i'm 15 and i play mgs)


----------



## Ahmedz (May 20, 2008)

Most Scary:
Spiders from Dark Messiah

Most Annoying:
every single psychopath in Dead Rising


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 21, 2008)

I don't know about the most annoying enemy but the most annoying game for battles was FF7 on the PSX.  Long boring over the top attack animations.  The battle might only take 5 minutes but with all the anims it could take 20.  The Sephiroth battle at the end was the most boring RPG battle I'd ever had.


----------



## Tony_92 (May 21, 2008)

Most Annoying:
Hmm... not sure...

Most Scary:
Any enemy that starts chasing me and I can't kill it. (Lisa Trevor RE1, Pyramid Head SH2, Ghosts SH4)


----------



## B-Blue (May 21, 2008)

Scary:
From Silent Hill 4


Spoiler











Annoying:
From Castlevania (Medusa's Head) 


Spoiler


----------



## Mr. Noid (May 22, 2008)

test84 said:
			
		

> thoses eagles in Ninja Gaiden (NES games) are disgusting, also the witches who throw crosses.


^ That  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , Also those ghost fish things from the xbox version.

Taka's right Lakitu from smb1 is the scariest.


----------



## feds4u (May 22, 2008)

Most Annoying: The Hive Mind in Halo 3.  I hate the way it keeps interrupting your game play with its telepathic communications.

Scary: Nemesis RE3


----------



## DeMoN (May 22, 2008)

Scariest: Legion from Castlevania series

Annoying: Zubats in Pokemon.


----------



## Renegade_R (May 22, 2008)

The scariest has to be the Speed Crab zombies in Half Life 2.  Man you just know they're coming when its dark.  I swear everytime I see then I just jump cause they come out of fucking no where and I just empty a whole clip into them cause I'm just running.

Annoying I'm not too sure...probably lakitu from Mario...damn he just keeps dropping shit everywhere.


----------



## Joe88 (May 22, 2008)

Renegade_R said:
			
		

> The scariest has to be the Speed Crab zombies in Half Life 2.  Man you just know they're coming when its dark.  I swear everytime I see then I just jump cause they come out of fucking no where and I just empty a whole clip into them cause I'm just running.
> 
> Annoying I'm not too sure...probably lakitu from Mario...damn he just keeps dropping shit everywhere.


lol the poison head crab also  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



drops you down to 1 health point and you gotta avoid more attacks while you get rid of the poison
that would be my most annoying


----------



## Narin (May 22, 2008)

Those regenerator creatures in Resident Evil 4 are pretty creepy..the noises they make let alone how they look, behave and attack are just plain creepy.


----------



## Eternal Myst (May 22, 2008)

What Narin said^^I was once playing resident evil for the first time at 2:00 in thw morning and I think I pissed my pants.

The most scariest enemy is the mummy thing in LOZ Oracina of Time that screams and rapes you......right?

Well I think so


----------



## Ahmedz (May 24, 2008)

Joe88 said:
			
		

> Renegade_R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



damn man i hated both the speed crab zombies and the poison headcrabs because I had to go through Ravenholm only using the gravity gun for an achievement


----------



## Joe88 (May 24, 2008)

same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but I accidentally used the crowbar to break a box for health packs and didnt know that disables it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



had to do it again...


----------



## Edgedancer (May 24, 2008)

My worst would have to have been the regenerators in RE4. When I first saw one, I shoot its legs out from underneath it. It then jumped and latched onto my neck and I screamed out 'oh shit!' Now whenever I hear their weazing, I am automatically wary.


----------



## Narin (May 24, 2008)

Edgedancer said:
			
		

> My worst would have to have been the regenerators in RE4. When I first saw one, I shoot its legs out from underneath it. It then jumped and latched onto my neck and I screamed out 'oh shit!' Now whenever I hear their weazing, I am automatically wary.


Haha, I posted the same creature above, but yea..those things ended up freaking the hell out of me. That wjeezing, how they would move and attack you and how they kepted getting back up even when blowing their limbs off.


----------



## SleepingDragon (May 24, 2008)

Scariest - Zombies from Dementium
Pissed me off the most - That fucking lizard on Gorongo Island from ZeldaH


----------



## Edgedancer (May 24, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Edgedancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know. That was what reminded me of them.


----------



## lewjay (May 25, 2008)

for annoying gotta echo those Medusa heads from Castlevania, just love being turned to stone while traversing platforms and ending up impaled on spikes.


----------



## Apex (May 25, 2008)

DeMoNSTaR said:
			
		

> Scariest: Legion from Castlevania series



I don't know about scariest, but DAMN CREEPIEST!


----------



## Salamantis (May 25, 2008)

I get scared a lot on games... I even stopped playing BioShock mainly because it was too scary >.< I hate it when you walk around, creepy music is playing, then the lights go out and enemies jump out on you (something that happens in that game many times)


----------



## Awdofgum (May 25, 2008)

F.E.A.R. is a very spooky game, I used to get scared but it's not scary anymore.


----------



## Narin (May 25, 2008)

Have you guys ever played the first Silent Hill, at night with all the lights off perferably during a thunder storm?


----------



## wanker2k (May 25, 2008)

Annoying, it has to be those tall spinning spirals with the knives sticking out in God Of War near the end of the game. As your climbing up they knock you off and you fall down and have to start all over. When you get past the first one, guess what theres another one even harder. I say near the end as I dont know what happens after this as I have given up on the game. This part of the game has cost me too many smashed gamepads, economically its not viable lol

Scary, it has to be the first time I bumped into a Fiend in Quake 1 oh so many years ago. Yes Doom 3 is scary as hell and so are the Redident Evils but thats the moment that scared me the most and made my heart race while I was trying to not die in the game.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 25, 2008)

For annoying, I agree with Zubat, Medusa Head, and actually the Lightning Bolt from Mario Kart (not an enemy, I know).  Best part is when you're over a big gap and you get zapped.  Oh noes, you've lost all momentum!  Into the lava you go.

Scariest has to be either Mother Brain from Super Metroid (when I was what, 13 or so?) or definitely the Regenerators.  Or, thanks to a YouTube video and slightly too much backstory information, the deleted boss fight against the Masked Boy in Mother 3.  *shudders*  Never before has a video game actually freaked me out that badly.  And I honestly can't explain why.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubVnmeTRqhg is the link if you care.


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Nov 1, 2008)

Annoying? probably mudusa head as well as anygame with a stupid amount of random battles.

Scary? hmmm fast headcrab zombies arent scary atlhough for some reason i think ravenhom in general is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .  

This end part in this vid was a bit scary the first time i saw it.


----------



## Frog (Nov 1, 2008)

Annoying?
definitely the Medusa heads and Imps in Castlevania.


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 1, 2008)

Getting constantly poisoned in Castlevania OOE,POR,DOS......


----------



## Seven (Nov 2, 2008)

Medusa Head, any enemy that poisons really. Imps too, when they tried to make you spam attacks. Let's see, what else. It's hard to think of them when you tend to forget the really annoying enemies, but...For scary, I'm pretty sure I was pretty creeped by Giygas the first time I played Earthbound as a kid. In Dark Cloud, I remember getting pretty creeped out by the Shipwreck levels and getting annoyed at dying around Divine Beast Cave when Xiao was incredibly useless.


----------



## xcalibur (Nov 2, 2008)

The Flood.
Fucking hated them since Halo 1.


----------



## War (Nov 2, 2008)

Annoying AND scary are those huge flying faces with white eyes in Castlevania: OoE. And then after a while of floating around you they stick out their huge slimy tongue...*throws up* D:


----------



## InuYasha (Nov 3, 2008)

Monster party had some nasty looking monsters......


----------



## dinofan01 (Nov 3, 2008)

The first thing that comes to mind is anything in fallout 3; especially super mutants. uhhh. Its so hard to find ammo in that game and then to get a crap load of enemies...ANNOYING. But what the hell the games good.


----------



## fischju (Nov 3, 2008)

Everything that all of you have said pales in comparison to the giant regenerating monster in Dead Space, which BRUTALLY rips you into a dozen pieces if you aren't careful.


----------



## FAST6191 (Nov 3, 2008)

I stand by my original answer:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=707...mp;#entry989056

I have however been playing penumbra of late ( http://www.penumbragame.com/ ) and fighting is really not an option.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 3, 2008)

annoying:1.  that guy from halo2 with that big hammer 2. the pods in digimon world on ds, seriously that is impossible without cheating!

scary: 1. the skeleton dude from twilight princess. 2. Mimi in her spider forme in super paper mario on wii.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 3, 2008)

For the scariest, I am inclined to agree with those saying the Regnerators in RE4 (particularly the spiky ones) I freaked when I had one limbless on the ground and he did "the worm" to jump up and gnaw on my head.
However, I think the worst is the double-chainsaw wielding ganados in RE4/The Mercenaries side-quest, waterworld level.





The f**ker jumps three stories straight up man! 


For most annoying, I have to go old-school. 
The egg thieves on Spyro: Ripto's Rage.
I wanted to strangle something every time I heard their little "nyah nyah ny-nyah nyah"


----------



## da_head (Nov 3, 2008)

Xcalibur said:
			
		

> The Flood.
> Fucking hated them since Halo 1.


lol the first time i faced them they scared me. but then, i discovered a bundle of joy i like to call.....the shotgun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Dementium for ds. play that shit in the dark, with headphones. it really enhances the experience


----------



## Shichibukai (Nov 3, 2008)

Most annoying: Defend your Castle

Most scary: i can't get pass this screen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Blue Screen of Death






annoying ( there was this animal in paper mario GC that had a shell and a pointy defense and flies that was immposible to kill unless you use spiked armor (more or less it was a badge) or throw hammer


----------



## RhiGhost (Nov 4, 2008)

The last stage in Alien Resurrection for PS1 used to make me very nervous! The one where the 'newborn'
chases you around the ship.
But I guess playing with all the lights off and the surround sound turned waaay up didn't help
very much lol.


----------



## Jarjaxle (Nov 5, 2008)

most annoying would have to be damn giant radscorpions from fallout 3.

scariest not sure will have to think about that


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 5, 2008)

facehuggers in avp2 on-line have to be the most scary.... running along happily fragging humans and *thwack*


----------



## Jiyik (Dec 15, 2008)

In Gothic 2 with Night of the Raven there's a big guy in a town that have decided to get fun with the last newbie in town, you. You can avoid him, dialog a little with him but he will find any weird reason to finally beat you hard, pick your weapon and all your money. Man I don't think I hate more an "enemy" in any game.


----------



## rscarrab (Dec 15, 2008)

I think i would have been about 10 when i got this game for my PC called Phantasmagoria. Back then you got 7 or 8 cd's for these games that had fuck loadsa footage on it. 

Looking back on it, it seem like a time when the graphics industry was in a state of flux, stuck between 2D and 3D. Some of the games like Nectropolis, the one where you flip a coin, get in an elevator and go into a comic book (_which i would play through again in a heartbeat if i could_) utilized that type of "video capture" delivery pretty well for its time.

Ill put my hands up in the air and be the first to say it; this game freaked the shit out of me! 
Especially with all that "dominuuuus" music playing in the background...
With that being said, here's my contribution:

*Most Scary:*
The bad guy; Carno from Phantasmagoria stuffing guts down a bound wenches mouth with a large pestle.

*Most Annoying:*
The bad guy; Carno. For causing irreparable mental scars which have also hindered me unable to feel agitation, which is quite annoying dont you think?

Enjoy!


I think that part kinda fucked me up a bit... Ogrish.com anyone? heh, only messing.
They don't make em like they used to.


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Dec 15, 2008)

Dude I totally had phantasmagoria! It was a great game and yeah you are right it was totally creepy when I was playing it at whatever age I was 10-14 or something lol

http://cgi.ebay.ca/Phantasmagoria-with-THE...%3A1|240%3A1318


----------



## Ace Gunman (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll make this short and simple: The most annoying enemies are anything in an RPG that uses a random encounter system. Period.


----------



## rscarrab (Dec 15, 2008)

EmperorOfCanada said:
			
		

> Dude I totally had phantasmagoria! It was a great game and yeah you are right it was totally creepy when I was playing it at whatever age I was 10-14 or something lol



Honestly, if my parents were to ask me where they went wrong, it would save a lot of explanation by just pulling out a copy of Phantasmagoria and smiling.

EDIT:

Yep, i see it there on ebay, 7 CD's not 8... thats ridiculous that its still on sale in some shape or form...


----------



## Jiyik (Dec 15, 2008)

Ace Gunman said:
			
		

> I'll make this short and simple: The most annoying enemies are anything in an RPG that uses a random encounter system. Period.


Lol, my answer could have been that too!


----------



## Quanno (Dec 15, 2008)

Scariest?

The turrets from Portal




"Helloohoo"
"I don't hate you"
"Where are you?"
"It's me! Don't shoot!"


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 15, 2008)

The Piano From Super Mario 64! Creepy!


----------



## GameSoul (Dec 16, 2008)

The Flood from Halo. Creepy. They jump down from the most unexpected places and explode when you kill them.

Realistic-looking zombies. Period. I have Necrophobia. 


Most Annoying is Random Encounter monsters.


----------



## Twiggy12 (Dec 16, 2008)

the zombies in alone in the dark (even on wii i shit maself)


----------



## Quanno (Dec 16, 2008)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> The Piano From Super Mario 64! Creepy!


I totally forget that one!
First time it scared the crap outa me!


----------



## science (Dec 16, 2008)

Kabuto from Pokemon. Last year I was playing a patched Diamond game and there were Kabuto everywhere in this one part, and I actually had nightmares about the little fuckers.


----------



## JPdensetsu (Dec 16, 2008)

science said:
			
		

> Kabuto from Pokemon. Last year I was playing a patched Diamond game and there were Kabuto everywhere in this one part, and I actually had nightmares about the little fuckers.
> 
> *snip


Oh, but kabuto is totally cute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The scariest enemy is Ganon Beast.


----------



## Cablephish (Dec 16, 2008)

When I used to have my SNES when I was really young, one of the most freaky things I ever saw in any video game, which had me traumatized, was Andross' face on the Game over screen in Star Fox!


----------



## science (Dec 16, 2008)

DieForIt said:
			
		

> science said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cute?!?! Look at those red beady eyes! Devil eyes!


----------



## Tigerstar (Dec 16, 2008)

Has anyone mentioned the hideous multi-armed monsters from _Ocarina of Time_? Horrifying, even more so than the Redeads - their pallid skin, long thin necks and slow shuddering movements...makes me shiver even now!


----------



## Hillsy_ (Dec 16, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Scary - Pyramid Head SH2



I agree with you, but you can actually kill pyramid head.. the problem is another is re-spawned.  Pyramid Head & the Nemesis were creepy.  Alma from F.E.A.R too.

Annoying, medusa heads from Castlevania - agree too.


----------



## Lubbo (Dec 17, 2008)

most annoying for me would definately be the little guys in Medievil: Resurrection for PSP when they take your weapons


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 17, 2008)

You cant get scarier than head crabs and headcrab zombies in half-life 2, they told you to not goto Ravenholm dammit why did you have to go?




by far the scariest is the trek through Ravenholm


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 17, 2008)

Mario from Donkey Kong Jr D:


----------



## Raiser (Dec 20, 2008)

One of the most annoying for me was in Battle Assault 3: Featuring Gundam Seed.
The battle where it's you (Strike) versus Duel and Buster when reentering the atmosphere for the first time. Annoying because of the time limit AND because it can seem VERY cheap at times. >.>

Scariest I think... are the Iron Maidens (is that what they're called?) from Resident Evil 4. Damn, they walk and look freaky even though there's not much detail on them. xD


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm terrified of the turrets in Portal for some reason.

It's part of the reason why I quit playing that game... so that I wouldn't ever get to the level where I have to see them.


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 23, 2008)

Psychoish said:
			
		

> I'm terrified of the turrets in Portal for some reason.
> 
> It's part of the reason why I quit playing that game... so that I wouldn't ever get to the level where I have to see them.


You are really depriving yourself by not finishing the game.

Another one I have though of is the Dual Bladed Chainsaw man from Mercenaries in Resident Evil 4.


----------



## Shivers (Dec 24, 2008)

The ninja things that run around above the ceiling's in F.E.A.R.


----------



## Earl (Dec 24, 2008)

Most annoying enemy i don't really know, so I'll just say the medusa's that turn you into stone and the imps in castlevania dawn of sorrow. 

Most scary though is hands down the wall masters from Zelda: OoT. Cant believe noone mentioned these fuckers yet.






Both the ones that grab you from the roof and drag you up, and the ones that are first big, then turn into invisible babies that suck the life out of you are horrible, i remember when i was younger and had to fight these i would just close my eyes and spam dins fire D:


----------



## Legobot (Dec 24, 2008)

The flood from the Halo 1 were scary how they got back up after you thought you had killed them. It was annoying on legendary difficulty. They weren't so scary in Halo 2 & 3 just annoying that melee sucked or anything that wasn't a rocket launcher or shotgun against them


----------



## NightKry (Dec 24, 2008)

Most annoying would be the crows in ALL the Resident Evil games.
And the cerberus. =\

Most terrifying would be... Iron Maiden scared be sh!tless the first time... but I have to say Vertigo wins.
I didn't have the rocket launcher the first time through, and waiting for the damned elevator was just too much. *cries at memories* Plus he keeps stalking you.. and the music gets to you too =(

They're both from RE4


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 24, 2008)

For me it would probably have to be the Metal Slimes and Metal Bubbles from the Dragon Quest/Dragon Warrior series.  My heart jumped whenever I encountered one because they're so rare in the first place, and worth so much EXP that defeating them almost always guaranteed a level up (and they only have a few HP, so you'd _think_ they were easy to defeat), but the catch was that their evade was so high and I could never hit them.  Then the f*ckers would run away and I'd get nothing.  They've given me so much false hope throughout my childhood.


----------



## Forstride (Dec 24, 2008)

Most likely either Wall Masters (Ocarina of Time) - I got scared to death (When I was little) when I saw the shadow and heard the falling noise - or the Iron Maiden in the one part of Resident Evil 4 when you look in the monitor it comes through the door.


----------



## alex (Dec 25, 2008)

Redeads from Ocarina of Time. I swear, I played that game on the computer once, and I was doing good, and when I went to get the Sun's Song(or whatever song changes Day/Night)and I got creeped out and ran through the acid. And later at the Temple of Time when Link is older, I saw them, and closed the emulator right away.
But I bought it from the Shop Channel and beat it.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 25, 2008)

In my other post I forgot to specify that the Metal Slimes/Bubbles were the most _annoying_ enemy I've ever encountered.  The _scariest_ ones for me have always been from all the RE games.  

In RE1 it was the Hunters when I had no shotgun shells left.  

In RE2 there was nothing that particularly made me want to crap my pants.  

In RE3 it was the freakin' Nemesis that kept popping up and following me, busting through walls and windows.  

In RE4 it was the chainsaw guys, that same event with the Iron Maiden that AnimalCrossingX described, and also the first encounter with that hulking monster that's ultra-sensitive to sound and can only be killed by shooting the bells and hitting the Plaga on its back (the point in the game where you first find one chained to a dungeon wall sleeping inside a cell).  

None of them were particularly difficult to defeat, it's just the initial "OH SHI-" factor that they had that made them scary.


----------



## serpenter (Dec 25, 2008)

i do renember those annoying zombie... things on RE4. *edit* iron maiden XD
i got paranoid just hearing that XDXD

nothing else comes to mind though...


----------



## NightKry (Dec 25, 2008)

Densetsu3000 said:
			
		

> In RE4 it was the chainsaw guys, that same event with the Iron Maiden that AnimalCrossingX described, and also the first encounter with that hulking monster that's ultra-sensitive to sound and can only be killed by shooting the bells and hitting the Plaga on its back (the point in the game where you first find one chained to a dungeon wall sleeping inside a cell).



Garrador! He was cool. I can't believe none of you guys found Vertigo scary. He was the guy you had to freeze w/ liquid nitrogen and blast him when he was frozen, Salazor's 'right hand'!?

=\


----------



## Devil May Cry (Dec 26, 2008)

NightKry said:
			
		

> Densetsu3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, I remember almost pissing myself when I faced him! Also that boss named something-2. The one that chased you in the floating cage maze and popped out to try and kill you. The Regenerators freaked me out more then the Iron Maidens though. One of my scary enemies is Nightmare from DMC 1.


----------



## Midna (Dec 26, 2008)

Barney the Purple Dinosaur.


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 26, 2008)

Most annoying enemies ever? Ghost fish from Ninja Gaiden.


----------



## Densetsu (Dec 26, 2008)

NightKry said:
			
		

> Garrador! He was cool. I can't believe none of you guys found Vertigo scary. He was the guy you had to freeze w/ liquid nitrogen and blast him when he was frozen, Salazor's 'right hand'!?
> 
> =\


Thanks for reminding me about Garrador's name  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I knew I was forgetting something.  Vertigo was freaky as hell.  It creeped me out when the camera switched to his point of view and he was running and you could see what he was seeing.


----------



## Airfreak (Dec 26, 2008)

Most annoying would have to be the Flood from the halo games. (mostly Halo 2/3).
Most scariest would definitely be this person in Fatal Frame 2 (Forgot the name). Scared the crap out of me when I first seen her. >.


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 26, 2008)

Most annoying has to be the imps in the Castlevania series, the scariest has to be the narrative of Theresia: Dear Emile.




			
				Airfreak said:
			
		

> Most scariest would definitely be this person in Fatal Frame 2 (Forgot the name). Scared the crap out of me when I first seen her. >.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 26, 2008)

The troll-things in painkiller that sound like they're saying "OH CHYO CHYO CHYO CHYO"


----------



## beefymeatloaf420 (Dec 27, 2008)

Link was a pretty scary hero.  Not an enemy but still


----------



## agentgamma (Dec 29, 2008)

Mei-o said:
			
		

> You got scared by that? I didn't and I bet 5 bucks some people thought she was hot.


You should be getting $5 soon


----------



## DarkRey (Dec 29, 2008)

wild pokemons are scary!! :scary:


----------



## cupajoe (Dec 30, 2008)

Most Annoying- The red skeletons from SotN, simply because I can't kill them. 

Most Terrifying- The shark from Crysis.


----------



## DoctorDawg (Dec 30, 2008)

Most annoying monsters 
I'd say the Lich's from Oblivion, that just summon even more LICHS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Most scary I'd say that weird brute thing on dead space


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Apr 18, 2009)

I just remembered another one, wizrobes/summoning wizrobes from windwaker... i just hated that music then it teleporting around the room.  And that stupid summoning wizrobe miniboss that can summon even more wizzobes!.


----------



## DarkRey (Apr 18, 2009)

pinky,inky and the other one from pacman


----------



## jesterscourt (Apr 18, 2009)

Scariest part for me had to be playing Resident Evil 2 Dual Shock edition with a 5.1 system in the dark right after it came out.  Alone.  And you go through this one room in the first hour or so, and there's nothing there, you go in and out, three or four times.  Then.  The licker.is.on.the.ceiling.

Annoying would take a bit more time, I can think of endless platform titles that had that damn near impossible jump, and you seemingly only had one or two lives left by that point, and if you missed, you had to start the whole level/world over again. What a pain.


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 18, 2009)

I hate those stupid medusa heads of the castlevania series
especially the petrifying ones 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




scary, I dunno. Some Metroid bosses are scary


----------



## Ultratech87 (Apr 19, 2009)

Most annoying: Medusa Heads from CV1 or wild Pokes (I'm talking to you wild Zubats, Geodudes, and other junk.)

Most Scary: Yeah,  the Regenerators/Iron Maidens freaked me out the 1st time I saw 'em. I didn't know what to do, and it wouldn't die. Freaky stuff.


----------



## updowners (Apr 19, 2009)

Most annoying enemy:
Headcrabs - Half Life 2


----------



## Taik (Apr 19, 2009)

Scary : The Iron Maidens from RE4 in the hospital when you see the first one in the little room and you can't escape =S
Especially when you enter you see it on the table and you KNOW there is going to be something, you take the key and you hear it  and he is like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 =S
The things on OoT town after you get older are so scary the first time !

Annoying : The ennemy in Brawl who jumps really high rotationg his "arms" is so freaking annoying especially in intense when you get like 400 % with one ennemy ><


EDIT : Oh and another scary one the guy in RE4 you have to beat while waiting for the elevator is so scary (I didn't know you had to freeze him) and you run like crazy but he keeps following you  >___>


----------



## MicShadow (Apr 23, 2009)

Ha ha I agree with all of these here.
The most annoying ones for me are the wall hands from zelda, that teleport you back to start of the dungeon

Scariest, hmm not really that scary but the nightstalker things in FEAR. Invisible, only turn visible when they are jumping at you and about to claw your face out :S


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 24, 2009)

redeads.....and likelike


----------



## tijntje_7 (Oct 13, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hn44T6DSn7I


... they really are evil aren't they?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Oct 14, 2009)

Almost everything in Demon's Souls.

Died 4 times in the first stage already.....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Oct 14, 2009)

Those regenerating spikey zombie fuckers in RE4. 

Re-deads in Zelda games.

Witches in L4D.


----------



## sprogurt (Oct 14, 2009)

Godamn skultulas are my worst enemy >.< they made me afraid of spiders! (i'm now a aracnaphobic who has a panic attack at the sight of just a picture of a spider...my friend tried it >.


----------



## worlok375 (Oct 14, 2009)

Noobs on the forums..........

On-topic: Annoying are the slimes in Dragon Quest....


----------



## ShadowSol (Oct 14, 2009)

mr.resetii on animal crossing. i dont give a **** about him wat he says!


----------



## airpirate545 (Oct 14, 2009)

Paper Bag heads in RE4. JUST DIE ALREADY.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Oct 14, 2009)

The bosses from Doom 3 were creepy as hell, the Heavy Weapons Dudes from Doom 2 pissed me off so much as well.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 14, 2009)

For some reason, I always get scared when pokemon from mystery dungeon start to follow me.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Oct 14, 2009)

The police chief in Phoenix Wright. That guy was just cruel....and scary. Come on, hiding a blood filled jar in a safe.....blaming someone for murder.....and murdering someone. That is insane. Got nightmares of his laugh in the game.


----------



## Gwozdz (Oct 15, 2009)

enough said...


----------



## prowler (Oct 15, 2009)

when it came out, and i was like nine, it made me stop playing and i hid the game from myself, so the bad guys couldn't get me


----------



## clegion (Oct 15, 2009)

most annoying : medusa head and all the enemy of demon soul

most scary: fatalis and his/her family


----------



## BilliePop (Oct 17, 2009)

Most Annoying: Medusa Head, Medusa Head, MEDUSA FUCKING HEAD.

Most Scary: Unagi the Eel


----------



## sportscarmadman (Oct 28, 2009)

MY Scarest game would have to be silent homecoming it is really scary just look at this thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OR DEAD SPACE EXTRATION


----------



## Tokiopop (Oct 28, 2009)

Narin said:
			
		

> Those regenerator creatures in Resident Evil 4 are pretty creepy..the noises they make let alone how they look, behave and attack are just plain creepy.


The first time I saw one of those I crapped my pants. Even more so the first time one of them had spikes come out of it!

First time I played Silent Hill was pretty scary too. And the nightmare-visions from Condemned 2 are pretty creepy too.

Most annoying... Wild Pokemon when you really don't need them.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 28, 2009)

sportscarmadman said:
			
		

> MY Scarest game would have to be silent homecoming it is really scary just look at this thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is really fricken creepy... SERIOUSLY!


----------



## Edgedancer (Oct 29, 2009)

Annoying enemy would have to be the scags from Borderlands. They are everywhere and even though they are easy to kill, the number piss me off.


----------



## razorback78 (Oct 29, 2009)

try juon: the grudge...


----------



## BORTZ (Oct 30, 2009)

Annoying: Pit from SSBB. "Hyyiyiyiaaa!"


----------



## MAD_BOY (Oct 30, 2009)

Annoying: anything small and fast in rail-shooters


----------



## outgum (Oct 30, 2009)

Annoying: Team Rocket.....
Scary: When i was little and played resident evil, and when it looked at the doors and they slowly creeked open, the zombies burst through


----------



## Jaems (Oct 30, 2009)

Scariest:
Another vote for Unagi the Eel.
Also, those regenerating motherfuckers from Resident Evil 4, who made that creepy sound.

For annoying, try those god damn Medusa Heads from Castlevania.

OR WAIT. NO, THE SCARIEST ENEMY EVER HAS GOT TO BE THE FUCKING DEAD HAND FROM OCARINA OF TIME!


----------



## Burnedmagix (Oct 30, 2009)

sportscarmadman said:
			
		

> OR DEAD SPACE EXTRATION



That thing looks like cheese pizza.


----------



## FISHY_au (Nov 1, 2009)

GizmoDuck said:
			
		

> Most annoying:
> Those floating Medusa heads from Castlevania.
> 
> Most scary:
> The Like Like from Zelda: OoT scared the crap out of me.  Not only does it look creepy as a giant, burned up hand, but it sends you back to the start of the dungeon!


Umm, not sure if anyone has pointed this out yet, but the like likes were not those hand things, they were the big blobs that eat you and suck on you and then spit you out after they steal your shield. the hand things are called "Master Hand"
i dont know why but they are.


----------



## tj_cool (Nov 1, 2009)

.:Crimonite:. said:
			
		

> GizmoDuck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought they were called _Wallmaster_


----------



## Demonbart (Nov 1, 2009)

They are called wallmasters, the other guy was wrong. Master hand is from Super smash


----------



## DSGamer64 (Nov 1, 2009)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> .:Crimonite:. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is Wallmaster and Floormaster. One comes from above you and the other fuckers just jump off the walls and run at you. The Wallmasters were bigger though and were the ones that actually grabbed you.


----------



## MissBroccoli (Nov 12, 2009)

I just bought a SNES system and have been playing Super Mario Bros and the hammer-throwing turtles are the spawn of Satan himself, I swear.


----------



## Blaze163 (Nov 12, 2009)

Annoying:
- Materia Keeper, FF7. Until I discovered the trick with Aeris' Seal Evil Limit Break, this guy handed me my arse a few times. My skills have greatly improved since then, but when I first fought him he destroyed me.
- FFXII. Nothing in particular, just the whole game annoys me in various ways at pretty much every part of the story. But if you need an enemy as an example, Judge Ghis. At least I think it's Ghis. The one on the airship about a third of the way in.
- Pretty much anything in Gauntlet Dark Legacy on the Gamecube. A multiplayer fave around here, but damn am I sick of all these ankle biters.
- The Sun, Mario 3. I just don't get what that guy's problem is.
- Anyone else on the road, Burnour Paradise. When I've had a few beverages, I somehow end up arguing with my friend Kai as to my driving abilities. End result is always me getting my fastest car (right now my Jansen p12 because I lost my previous save data), putting the game in first person, switching on the six axis controls, and trying to see how far I can get while boosting constantly. Might not sound that hard but consider exactly how much I've had to drink at this stage and you'll understand why I find other drivers incredibly annoying. Lesson learned, drink driving sucks even in video games.
- enemies a clear 40 levels below me in the Final Fantasy series. If you insist on stopping what I was doing to make me fight some random fiends, at least give me a challenge. Stop making me fight things that are so damn weak they'll probably fall over dead before I get within ten feet of them. 

Scary
- that...thing in the ice caves in Uncharted 2. Caught me off guard first time.
- The Lickers, Resident Evil 2. I distinctly recall seeing it for the first time when I was a kid and it scared the bejesus out of me.
- The giant woman in Dante's Inferno. It's not even out yet (playable demo in December tho if you hadn't heard) and already I'm scared of this chick. With good reason. A devil woman the size of Godzilla, trying to kill you, with nipples that split apart so demonic children with scythes for arms can crawl out of her bewbs. You SHOULD find that scary. That is what scary is for.
- Lezard Valeth, Valkyrie Profile 2. Because it's quite alarming to see the extent to which he loses his mind over the course of the story. When you first meet him he sounds pretty much normal. By the end of the game he demands you bow to him, worship him and honour his name. Then he smacks you in the face with a meteor. Now that's disturbing.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Nov 19, 2009)

scary:
the hunters' in resident evil one, at the point these creatures appeared the game became unplayable for me in the age of 13 years'^^, too scary:.

annoying:
the flying medusa heads in castlevania, the flying hands in zelda alttp


----------



## KyuubiNarut0 (Dec 30, 2009)

I vote for the giant enemy crab..


----------



## Empoleom (Dec 30, 2009)

the most annoying chester from super mario rpg they are hard to kill and it can summon bahamutt to make it harder and the most scary are the ones from tanetane island in mother 3 because the look likes friends and family but they hate the player


----------



## zero1221 (Dec 30, 2009)

I bet it's already been said by someone, but the most annoying and scary enemy of all time for me is

The Wallmaster (Legend of Zelda OoT and MM version)






It's a giant zombiefied hand, drops down from the ceiling to grab you, makes a growling noise before it drops, and it takes you back to the beginning of the dungeon making you go back through it.
It scared me to death when I was a kid. Only thing that can make it worse is if your in the graveyard dungeon.

Snacker is my second place enemy. (Banjo Kazooie)






He is a shark, he appears from nowhere, he has a jaws like theme song, he constantly talks about eating you.
Me and my siblings where deathly afraid of snacker and all except me never finished Banjo Kazooie.

My enemies may not have the bite (figuratively speaking *looks at snacker*) of a tough enemy, but they sure had a bark (or growl in Wallmaster's case).


----------



## Sterling (Dec 31, 2009)

Most annoying are the Tickers from Gears of War.
2nd most annoying would have to be a Jockey from L4D.

Scariest enemies would be Re - deads for The Legend of Zelda OOT.


----------



## double_vision (Jan 1, 2010)

if you guys remember the sewers in resident evil 4.... there were these giant insects that had cloaking devices on them so there were invisible until you shot them or they jumped on your back. I nearly crapped my pants the first time.

looked it up... theyre called the Novistadors
this part
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_6A3B1d0Ks
skip to about 3:30


----------



## Raiser (Jan 1, 2010)

double_vision said:
			
		

> if you guys remember the sewers in resident evil 4.... there were these giant insects that had cloaking devices on them so there were invisible until you shot them or they jumped on your back. I nearly crapped my pants the first time.
> 
> looked it up... theyre called the Novistadors
> this part
> ...


THIS.

And the fuckin' creepy music that's played when you encounter them. T.T


----------



## junker_man32 (Jan 1, 2010)

Urza said:
			
		

>


hahaha...the sun from supermario. nice hentai avatar hahaha!


----------

